# (APORTE) Cajas acústicas para parlantes jahro.



## gonchilb5 (May 4, 2012)

GABINETES ACÚSTICOS RECOMENDADOS PARA ALTOPARLANTES LINEA PROFESIONAL.

Hola foreros, como andan? Aquí les dejo por si a alguno le interesa, las medidas de cajas recomendadas para varios modelos de parlantes Jahro. De 12, 15 y 18 pulgadas que conseguí del mail del fabricante. Incluye los modelos: 12JL150, 12JL350, 15JL150, 15JL200, 15JL350, 15JL600, 15JB250, 15JB400, 15JB600, 18JL350, 18JB600. 

Aquí les adjunto las medidas en la imagen. Ademas una recomendación para complementar las cajas de los parlantes de la línea JL (FULLRANGE). Y también un archivo exel con los parámetros thiele small de varios modelos Jahro.

Saludos!


----------



## kanz (May 27, 2014)

Hola gente!! tengo unos Jahro 15" del año 1989, tienen idea que parametros tienen o quien los construia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Si son los de etiqueta negra los fabricaba Jahro , buenos.

Los de etiqueta roja = Chinos reetiquetados = malos.

Hay un post de parámetros de parlantes pero no lo encuentro . . .

Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas 

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Hay un post de parámetros de parlantes pero no lo encuentro . . .





https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parametros-thiele-and-small-banco-datos-42989/


----------

